# Ten-Lined June Beetle Infestation



## VladImpaler (Apr 5, 2020)

Has anyone had success eradicating Ten-Lined June Beetles in sod.

Before you ask...yes I'm 100% sure I have TLJB. There's no mistaking summer evenings after sunset having the largest, heaviest, clumsiest beetle fly into your face (once in the mouth) repeatedly and then finding them all over nearby any outdoor lights the next morning. They initially were a novelty but now their large burrows are slowing turning the lawn into a bumpy mine field and larger and larger areas are dying off.

I was mistakenly advised to use milky spore 3-4 years ago (great...no Japanese beetles anymore) which has done nothing. Last season I tried GrubEx...which also appears not to have worked. There's lots of other "white grub" treatments, but these TLJB's are massive and seem to have better survivability.

This seems to be a rare occurrence outside of orchards, so I'm looking for any help here...thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You sent me into a Google search for this beetles. I've never heard of them. While looking I found this.

https://www.nypestpro.com/beetles/tenlinedjunebeetle.html#.Xo27DFMpCh8

Check the control section.


----------



## VladImpaler (Apr 5, 2020)

This leads me to what I've found before...info about orchards but nothing about sod.

"no proven methods for controlling tenlined June beetle grubs other than removing infested trees and neighboring trees including roots and fumigating the soil before replanting"

I was hoping somebody had done some experimenting more successful than my own...maybe some gasoline and a match?


----------

